# Is this enough plants?



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys, been planting my 20L sorority today, and was wondering if this looks like enough cover? I also have a bunch of hornwort and water lettuce and duckweed that isn't in there yet btw.

Do I need to get more stuff for them? Front and top views in the pics.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I think it's great!  I think your girls will be super happy!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel like your plants needs to grow out just a tad more. . 

But that's just my opinion, I like my tanks really dense, and I've never own a sorority but since Bettas usually roam around the middle/top part of tanks your plants need to be taller and maybe thicker. 

Maybe some floating plants will give some cover as well?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Like I said, I have a bunch of hornwort. I added it in now. And I've got water lettuce and duckweed.

I plan on getting a few anubias as well, but they only had potted ones and they were tiny. So when I pick up my tank cover tonight after my sons dr appt at 4:15 (in 20 mins lol) I'm gonna get some at petsmart.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I think it's great!  I think your girls will be super happy!


Thanks! I can't wait to add them! Kinda scared to though lol. I'm gonna get them a bridge tonight too, I really like the one I got for my 5gal. 



Micho said:


> I feel like your plants needs to grow out just a tad more. .
> 
> But that's just my opinion, I like my tanks really dense, and I've never own a sorority but since Bettas usually roam around the middle/top part of tanks your plants need to be taller and maybe thicker.
> 
> Maybe some floating plants will give some cover as well?


Ill add the duckweed and water lettuce tonight, it's been growing in a bucket outside, and in my 5 gal. I don't want any deaths! So I wanna do it right! Thanks for the advice!


Oh and...hopefully my 150 watt heater still works. It hasn't been used for a few years.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's my girls floating in the tank. They're like "LET US OUTTTTT!" Haha

I moved the mermaid, and added another cave. Gonna get a few more plants soon too. Mainly looking to get anubias I think that's what they are. And once my plants grow some more, ill be removing that hideous fake plant on the back of the log. And I've got their light suspended above the tank so it's not blaring right on them, and the plants still get their light.

*My Girls*: 
Jewel- HMPK koi (in the back row on the left)
Lila- VT pinkish yellow w/purple fins (second from the right)
Daphne- HM pinkish (third from the left)
Somara- PK blackish with blue/red fins (far left)
Emiie- VT teal (second from the left)
Sapphire- HMPK royal blue (third from the right)
Holly- HM teal blue (far right)
Natasha- VT/DT blackish with yellowish black fins (back row on the right)


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If you know how to grow plants they will fill in nice, if you don't know how to grow plants you might lose some and then you will need more. You can't always just throw plants in a tank and expect them to grow. You need the right light good substrate and a little bit of frets will help too. Balance is key.

A spong filter .... Not good for plants. Plants need a good amount of water movement to move nutrients around for the plants.

The sword plants will be ok as long as you use root tabs. These are heavy root feeders.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well if that happens, ill just replace them....but I do have Flourish, and root tabs. And it's 6500k CFL daylight bulbs on the tank. 

I'm aware of the water movement, it's also not good for the heater to heat the water evenly....but I prefer that for my fish, rather than a HOB filter.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have you thought about an internal filter with a spray bar? You point the spray bar to a tank wall and that baffles it. Mine are also adjustable. Wouldn't have any other kind as they're also unobtrusive.

I also have the big "no-no": A bubble curtain across the back. All three male Bettas play in it when they're in the center section (I have a divided 20 long).

Just some thoughts. Lovely tank, BTW. It's going to be absolutely gorgeous when it fills in.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I was under the impression that the spongefilter would be enough for the fish. :dunno:

Do I need more filtration? Or is that just for the plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

For the plants and water movement without being too much for Bettas.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

If you are doing a Walstad type tank you can go without a filter eventually if you want to. The other side of the coin is that too much water movement on the surface reduces Co 2 which is helpful to the plants. I am using a sponge filter it's working well I have been taking fishing line and tying off plants to hide it. I'd agree they are not attractive. I feel like I have less worry if I have a power outage with a sponge filter I can back the air pump or if it's a short time not much harm should come to my tank.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

So I'm confused, do I need to buy a hob filter or not? I was looking at this one, its for 10 gallons, so it'd be less flow and won't bug my fish as much I guess. Do I need one though?

If I get it, should I take out the sponge filter?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Enough plants!!?_ IS_ there such a thing? ^.^

I don't keep betta, so I really don't know, just popped in to say your tank looks like it's off to a great start! Can't wait to watch it grow and fill in. . .good luck!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I think a sponge filter is fine especially for bettas and since you have a 10 gal it should be enough.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

For the betta, the sponge is enough. WHat he was saying was that a filter that moves the water around better will help with the plants by moving arounf the nutrients in the water. 

I also have a 20G with live plants and have a sponge filter and an aqueon quiteflow. I have some rather huge apple snails and 2 clown plecos as well with the ladies so I want more mechanical filtration then one would need with just the bettas. I should probably have a more powerful HOB but it wont fit without me moving the entire shelving unit out a few inches, plus the outflow would be a bit much for the bettas. 

doing this will help baffle the flow if its too much


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay, il get a hob filter too. It's a 20long tank btw, not a 10 gal lol. Do I need a hob made for a 20 gal? Or do I need a bigger or smaller one? I always went bigger on my SW tanks, so I dunno about betta tanks. :dunno:


----------

